# lake livingston dam



## TWODOGS (May 10, 2007)

It has been way too many years since I have been to the dam. My dad used to take me all the time while I was growing up. Now I would like to take my kids. Where is the best place to bank fish around there? I remember the gazebo side and the other side with the little spillway. Any info would help ease the drive from Katy.


----------



## TWODOGS (May 10, 2007)

WOW.........thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am sorry but I don't bank fish; my back won't allow me to stand up long. I would recommend the gazebo side for bank fishing. Near the dam is an old unusable boat ramp; from there downstream for a couple hundred yards the water tends to eddie back toward the dam, and fairly deep water is close to shore. Paying for that area would be at Southland Park with the entrance near the Trinity River Authority headquarters. Also, you can pay at Browder's 3278 Marina and get access to either side of the river. The gazebo side almost under the FM3278 bridge has a usable boat ramp, and from there upstream to the old unusable ramp I mentioned is okay. Browder's is on FM3278, at the west end of the dam. Get your pass there, drive toward the river, cross over the bridge and make the first left. I hope this helps some.

I was hoping someone who bank fished there could give you better info to help you catch fish.


----------



## TWODOGS (May 10, 2007)

Thanks whitebassfisher, the info is much apppreciated.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Fishing below the dam seems better if the number of gates open has not changed for at least 2 days. Opening or closing gates changes everything and it takes a couple of days to settle down.


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

Southland Park has great fishing, but the mud and all the **** left behind by inconsiderate fishermen make it rough on the kiddos..but you never leave empty handed.


----------



## TWODOGS (May 10, 2007)

I guess some things never change. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The old boat ramp under the gazebo is very good for crappie and catfish at most water levels. When the discharge is moderate it can also be good for whitebass. At high discharges the ramp that is downstream close to the bridge on the same side of the river (East ) is good for whitebass using an in-line spinner (roostertail) casting from the ramp. The tube ain't what it used to be because it is no longer able to discharge water, so it is not a good bank fishing spot anymore, it used to be great when the discharge was happening.
The ramp on the other side can be good for whites and cats, but bring plenty of tackle.
The downside about bank fishing on the East side is that trash and dead fish are everywhere along the bank. It is better on the West side as Browder's staff keep it cleaned up pretty good. If I were taking kids I would go to the Browder's side (West) and fish just downstream from the ramp or right at the ramp. Fresh caught shad are the best bait, take a lot of earthworms for back up bait,and gob a bunch of them on the hook.


----------

